# Hell is Empty: A Superhero RP (Recruitment)



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hell is Empty
_A Superhero Roleplay

A hero is a man who does what he can.
-Romain Rolland-

The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it. 
-Albert Einstein-_​
The year is 1931. The Great Depression has crippled the United States and the world. Unemployment is at an all-time high, and the War to End All Wars still lingers in the minds of many. Crime festers in American streets due to unemployment and economic troubles, and law enforcement is too preoccupied to deal with all of it. Urban decay is at an all-time high, and nowhere is it higher than the city of Dustbowl, Ohio, a sprawling urban metropolis of 7 million people in the American Midwest. The police are blind to the crime in the streets, and the politicians are too busy worrying about their own money to care about the common man.

But there are those who would fight. Those who would fight for the justice and freedom of the common man, or those who would fight for the sadism of intentional harm. Those who would take the law into their own hands and clean up the streets, or those who would see the walls of society crumble at their whims. Those who would raise a city or knock it down. Those who would save and those who would condemn. Those who defend and those who destroy. Heroes, and villains.

YOU are a superhero, for lack of a better term. A hero, villain, or rogue who is seeking to don a different outfit and fight crime for whatever reason, be it justice, personal gain, or pure chaos. Each of you will be operating independently to begin with, but you may form alliances and gain nemeses as the story progresses. Your actions and personalities dictate the world around you, and your every move shapes Dustbowl as it struggles through the Great Depression.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, onto the rules:

1) Minimum of ten DECENT QUALITY sentences per post. I cannot stress this enough!
2) Please, PLEASE try to use good grammar. If you’re not the best at this, at least make yourself understandable.
3) NO driving the story in a completely different direction than the story is going just because not much is going on. If there is little action, try interacting with the characters in a way like ordinary conversation. Don’t resort to pushing the story along yourself; that’s my job 
4) Have fun with it! Imagine your character as if this was an intense crime movie; give him (or her) personality, a unique appearance. Make them memorable!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be portraying, along with various NPCs, a masked vigilante, The Wraith. His character sheet will be an example of how to model yours:

Real Name (self explanatory): Anders Fjelstaad

Nationality (Immigrants are common at this time in the US, so specify if you are American or come from another country): Swedish

Alias: The Wraith

Age (self-explanatory): 31

Physical Appearance (self-explanatory): Anders is an extremely unremarkable man in terms of his physical appearance. He is of average height and weight, with brown eyes and straw-blonde hair. His skin is extremely pale and devoid of scars, freckles, birthmarks, or moles. He has a closely cropped mustache and goatee, and grooms himself very carefully. His voice is very soft, and he mumbles and avoids eye contact when he speaks.

Alias Appearance (for lack of a better term, costume): The Wraith dresses in an entirely grey double-breasted business suit. He wears a thin mask over his face that makes his face unable to be seen, but he can see out of it. He wears a grey, frumpy fedora with a small paperclip clipped to the ribbon. On his hands are black felt gloves, and he wears clean, thin black shoes.

Equipment: FN 1903 pistol, flashlight, knife, mirror, magnifying glass, clothes

Powers (if none, simply write none. Also explain here where/how your character got their powers): Anders has the ability to become completely silent. He activate this ability with his mind, and anything his body or his clothes do becomes completely soundless. However, it is not extended to actions created by objects he impacts; for example, he would be totally silent walking down a hall, but not shooting a gun or knocking over a vase. Anders was born with this power, and learned to harness it at an early age; however, he kept it a secret, as he was afraid of how people would react if he told them. 

*A word on superpowers*: Your powers should play a minor role in this roleplay. Your character should be dictating the action, not your abilities. As such, all powers must be approved by me, and cannot be too powerful. For example, anything as powerful as abilities such as time travel, Flash-like speed, invulnerability, etc will not be allowed. But minor abilities, like the Wraith’s silence (see below), are the type of power that is acceptable. Note that you don’t even need a power if you don’t want one – look at Batman!


Personality (self-explanatory): Anders is an extremely quiet and timid person when not in costume. He is always acting as the negotiator between people when there is an argument, and is extremely shy around new people. His patience has seemingly no end, and he is known by all his friends and acquaintances as the “yes man” of their social circle. However, when in his costume as the Wraith, Anders lets his inner frustrations come forth. As the Wraith, he is cruel, angry, vindictive, and petty. He is easily frustrated, but willing to put his nose to the grindstone and accomplish his goals, whatever the cost.

Alignment (Hero, Villain, or Rogue [neutral/neither]. Note that a hero is not necessarily morally just, or a villain necessarily morally wrong. Please also explain why): Rogue. Anders uses his powers to achieve his own goals, and these goals change from time to time. Sometimes he may help a man getting mugged in the street if he pities the victim. Other times he _is_ the mugger, whether he is low on money or simply angry. His actions are seemingly random, and only he knows how he will really behave.

Background (self-explanatory. Focus especially on how the great depression has affected you, why you came to America if you are an immigrant, and why you chose to fight crime): Anders was born en route to the U.S. in 1900 by two Swedish immigrants who came to the U.S. to fulfill their idea of the American dream. Both of his parents live in New York, but Anders moved to Dustbowl and severed all contact with them after dropping out of high school to get a job as a factory worker in the Dustbowl branch of Atlas Automotive, the biggest car brand behind Ford. Anders chose to fight crime after seeing his first and current girlfriend Stacy beaten nearly to death by two muggers who took three dollars from her as she lay bleeding on the pavement. Anders was too scared to fight the muggers and hid in a nearby alley and watched, but through either bravery or self-loathing realized he was sick of being a coward and vowed to dispense his own brand of “justice” to the Dustbowl streets.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be accepting a maximum of twelve people in this RP. No more, and once the RP has started, there are no more entrants, unless an original member drops out.

Good luck and have fun making your hero or villain!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Accepted members:
*Midge913 - Fiona O'Callaghan/Oblivion
Jackinator - Anya Ivanovna Antipova/Janis
yoyoyo12365 - Jack Walters/Masquerade
Santaire - Connor Finn/Viper
Firedamaged - William 'Bill' Jugson/Sinopa
Thebluemage2 - Albert Woodson/Hail
Akatsuki13 - William McCutcheon/The Fool
Jerek Carstien - Jason Scott/John Smith*


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks amazing, but I have one small question:

Is there a limit to how powerful the powers can be? I mean are we talking minor powers like your example or can we opt for something greater that you would find in a film?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Karak, he has already answered that question.



> *A word on superpowers:* Your powers should play a minor role in this roleplay. Your character should be dictating the action, not your abilities. As such, all powers must be approved by me, and cannot be too powerful. For example, anything as powerful as abilities such as time travel, Flash-like speed, invulnerability, etc will not be allowed. But minor abilities, like the Wraith’s silence (see below), are the type of power that is acceptable. Note that you don’t even need a power if you don’t want one – look at Batman!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Karak, he has already answered that question.


yes, but I asking him what is considered to be a minor power, He did list a few examples but I still feel the question needs to be asked.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well give me an example of a power you would have a question about.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Really don't know if I can handle another RP but this is just too good to pass up . One quick question though, what would you think of Lycanthropy as a power?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It would depend on the limitations of the lycanthropy. At-will and controllable? No. Under the full moon like a raving lunatic? Possibly.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Wouldn't be controllable, it would offer some benefits while human, but would have to be kept in check (wolfsbane) at risk of becoming a slavering feral monster.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It sounds reasonable so far, but I'd have to reserve judgement until I see a character sheet .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What about telepathy/telekinesis?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Again, if you can elaborate on the nature of these I would be more inclined to give an opinion. Initially, I am more willing to allow telepathy than telekinesis, but again, I'd need more information.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

... vampirism?

(EDIT: Pretty please?)


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Elabourate


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

So the vampire needs to drink blood to avoid their more bestial appearance (scary-looking face, red eyes, fangs etc.) becoming more prominent. Also, lack of blood drinking can make sunlight render the vampire weakened and possibly injured. On the plus side, has more acute senses and is incredibly athletic and surprisingly strong.

Is that specific enough or do you need more information? I have a very elaborate character idea but don't want to spill _all_ the beans just yet. :laugh:

EDIT: I also have an idea for how the "power" can develop, if this sort of thing will be allowed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will probably throw up a character for this. I am going back and forth on what kind of power I want so I will be sending you a PM regarding my ideas.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Real name: Anya Ivanovna Antipova

Nationality: Russian

Alias: Janis

Age: 24

Physical appearance: Anya is... striking. Tall and slim, she looks like she works out and often draws the eye of every man in the room, something she uses to her advantage. He hair is long and pale blonde, framing icy blue eyes that seem to penetrate the very soul.

Alias Apperance: Janis is every bit as striking as Anya, but far more menacing than Anya could ever be. A long black trenchcoat, similar to that of a Russian Commissar, but tailored to her frame. Beneath that she wears a tight fitting but non-restricting catsuit that is half white, half black, divided down the middle. Her face is concealed by a half-face mask, covering her mouth and cheekbones, that is also divided, half white, half black, but in opposite sides to her suit.

Equipment: FN Model 1910, as the gun which essentially launched the 1st world war Janis uses it for sentimental reasons, namely as the first world war changed the face of the earth and society, and that is precisely what she is trying to do. Long, boot concealed stilletto. Another classic assasination weapon, something utilised by assassins over the centuries to intitiate regime change.

Powers: Janis is, to say the least, a genius. As Anya she holds several doctorates under various aliases in subjects from Ancient Greek to Advanced Physics. Other than that she is relatively unremarkable, capable of planning and pulling off complex and near unpredicatable schemes and plots while possessing a fund of knowledge near unrivalled and an analysing mind to think her way out of various traps and situations.

Personality: Anya is not one for friends, despite the powers of her analytical mind she often has trouble not talking down to people, she sees herself as superior in almost everyway. The fact that she is stark staring mad doesn't help, talking to herself and displaying classic paranoid delusions. Janis is not entirely Anya, a secret hidden deep in the recesses of her own psyche and while she is aware of her presence, she has no idea just what she gets up to when in control of her body, Janis is careful to ensure that.

Alignment: Villain - Janis is obsessed with the concept of the transition of the world to a bright new era. How she does it doesn't matter, but she is now planning on trialing plans in Dustbowl, to the complete ignorance of Anya of course.

Background: Anya was the daughter of a prominent scholar within the Soviet Union, having grown up during the Great War and the Russian Revolution, perhaps this was where Janis first became to take root in Anya's subconscious. Both her parents were caring and brought her up to be the same. Unfortunately the educated were not popular with the communist regime and it wasn't long before KGB turned up at the door. Both her parents were murdered in front of her and Anya was shot in the head while attempting to flee.

The bullet did not kill her though, it entered her head just behind the ear and lodged there. Perhaps it was this that created Janis or perhaps she had been hiding deep in Anya's mind and this threat brought her to the surface. Regardless of the why's or how's the two KGB agents were very surprised when the supposedly dead girl reared up, snatched the pistol and shot them both dead.

She fled the scene, and it wasn't long before Janis managed to contact an underground organisation that agreed to smuggle her out of the Union. She traveled to Europe under a false name, learning German and English on the way before settling in Britain. She studied at Oxford and Cambridge, obtaining doctorates at both universities before moving on to France. There she continued her studies and developed a fascination with Roman Mythology, particularly the god Janus. This was when Janis obtained her moniker. Where Anya was unsettlingly mad, Janis was something else and became obsessed with the concept of transitions, believing that it is her duty to move the world into a new era of enlightenment. Figuring that the rising power of America was the best place to start she left everything and travelled to the land of the free.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Is that specific enough or do you need more information? I have a very elaborate character idea but don't want to spill _all_ the beans just yet. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: I also have an idea for how the "power" can develop, if this sort of thing will be allowed.


Send me a PM detailing your ideas 



Midge913 said:


> I will probably throw up a character for this. I am going back and forth on what kind of power I want so I will be sending you a PM regarding my ideas.


Sure thing mate k:



Jackinator said:


> Real name: Anya Ivanovna Antipova
> 
> Nationality: Russian
> 
> ...


Your character is good except for one niggly little detail. Since the Soviet Union was founded in 1922, you and your parents would have grown up during the Revolution and the First World War, not in Soviet Russia. Just a bit of a niggle there. Also, Janus is Roman, not Greek.

Fix that up and you're good to go :victory:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

True about Janus, my bad. But I never said she was born in the Union, merely that she lived in it. If the current date is 1931, then the founding of the union (1922) is 9 years ago. She was 15 and thus, a girl. I simply didn't bring up the previous part of her life although now I come to think of it the revolution will add to the character of Janis, but there were no historical/chronological innaccuracies. Nonetheless I have clarified .


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

This looks really good so far. Quick question on acceptable powers and I'll throw up a character sheet, if you'll have me.
Simple yes/no as to acceptability for a few ideas I've had (obviously not all in the same character, just trying to keep options as open as possible);
Extremely short range teleportation (no more than a few feet or from one side of a wall to another)
Wall crawling, a la spiderman or nightcrawler
Chameleonic skin (must remain immobile to achieve)
Enhanced Reflexes.
Also, one last thing with regards to the alias appearance. Does it have to be a fixed feature from the start or is it subject to development? As it stands it looks as though characters are going to be pre-established in this universe, but I was thinking of perhaps a character just coming into their powers or only recently deciding to go vigilante with them and developing from there.
Anyway, this looks great so far, can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have an idea for viewing the future. However it is not going to be anything actually helpful in combat situations and can leave the character feeling nervous and ill. Also it would be random, no way to control the visions. It would tend to be in vague dreams while asleep however when close to the location of major events they would begin to get clearer and more frequent. What do you think?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It seems I have some kind of memory-loss or something. I cannot for the life of me remember the character idea I had, other than it being a vampire. Can't even remember gender or anything. It's most frustrating. :ireful2:

I will try and sort myself out (this is _really_ weird, I never normally forget things like this!) and get back to you, Scath. This RP looks very interesting indeed and hopefully I will have enough time to commit to it. (And enough brain-cells for some basic memory allocation...!)


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thinking of joining this...
What do you think of the ability to create small illusions?
Like making it look like there's a spider when there's not, or making a silver coin look gold.
Small things, but could always be useful.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is my character:

Real name: Fiona O'Callaghan

Nationality: Irish descent

Alias: Oblivion

Age: 26

Physical Appearance: Fiona stands about 5'9, weighing about 155 pounds, she is a strikingly beautiful woman. Her rich auburn hair falls to below her shoulders and her green eyes sparkle with a mischievous glint, that is almost irresistable. Her face is dotted with a few freckles, but other than that she is a ruggedly healthy vibrant woman, used to a hard days work. She is an exuberant person, her face constantly smiling with a few crease marks just starting to show at the corners of her mouth and eyes. Evidence of years of laughter and joy. 

Alias Appearance: When taking on the persona of her alter ego, Fiona dons close fitting black pants tucked into knee high black boots, a white silk shirt, also close fitting, and a black trench coat that fits her torso like a glove while flaring out over her hips and falling to mid-thigh. See wears black leather gloves and a wide brimmed black fedora. Over her eyes and cheek bones she dons a simple black mask, that while concealing her identity leaves her eyes completely clear of obstruction. 

Equipment: Two Colt 1911 45 calibre pistols carried in shoulder rigs over her overcoat, utility belt with 4 extra magazines for each pistol, a small flashlight, and a large bowie fighting knife carried upsidedown in a sheathe in the middle of her back. She also carries a set of lockpicks and a glass cutter. 

Powers: Fiona has the ability to hypnotically influence other individuals. Born with this ability, and one that she used on her father many times early in her life, she uses it to further her goals of theivery, confidence, and burglary. Once she has made eye contact with her target she can implant suggestions that the person has no ability to resist. She can cause the person to forget several moments, carry out simple actions and commands, and become more amenable to Fiona's influence. She is unable to cause any of her targets direct harm with this ability, any previous attempts to do so have just short circuited the persons mind temporarily and have caused them to pass out into a deep sleep. But she has been known to convince people she was never in a place, induce them into turning possessions over to her believing that she was the rightful owner, and have security guards disregard her and go about their business with a well placed gaze and word. 

Personality: As said already Fiona is an outgoing exuberant person. She is the center of attention where-ever she goes, draws people in with her easy-going, friendly manner. What they don't see is the devious, treacherous person that lies beneath her smiles and laughter. She desires nothing from others other than what is beneficial for her and her goal is to further line her pockets with their hard earned money so she can continue to live in the lap of luxury. She doens't really care who gets in her way when she sets her mind on a goal, but she does her best to avoid collateral damage, using here abilities to keep people out of harms way. That being said she is remorseless regarding her activities, regardless of who may get hurt along the way. The foremost goal in her mind is to further her own devices. 

Alignment: Rogue. Fiona sees herself as a balancer. Criminal elements that are growing within the city are often the targets of her cons and thefts, just as much as private citizens are. She often finds that her scores are much better when targeting these groups, but that the jobs tend to be noiser and draw more attention. 

Background: Born to Erin and Patrick O'Callaghan in 1905, in Boston, Fiona grew up amongst the irish criminal element there. Her parents had immigrated from Irelond about 4 years before her birth, and Patrick worked as a lietenant in the Gustin Gang, working directly for the infamous Frank Wallace. Her parents, entrenched in the lifestyle of the gang since the old country, worked as bootleggers and whiskey runners running a route from Boston to Chicago. Often taking Fiona along. During the course of their activities Patrick discovered that his daughter displayed an extraordinary ability to manipulate people. Often, even as young as the age of 6, Fiona was able to weasle more money out of shipments and deliveries, convince law enforcement, as much as it was during that tumultuous time, and that they were simply conveying stock goods across the mid-west. 

Her life was to change when she was sixteen when her father was murdered by a rival gang member in a bid for power. The experience completely changed her on a base level. From that point on all she thought about was gratifying herself and her impulses. She sought out the man who had killed her father, and convinced him to give her all his wealth before she shot him three times in the heart. An almost metaphoric act for what he had done to her by killing her father. She took the money, and she and her mother fled to Ohio, trying to escape the reach of the Gustin Gang. 

In Dustbowl she compleletly immersed herself into a life of crime, becoming a excellent con woman, thief and burglar through the use of her abilities. Not long after she arrived there she became a professional whose skills became highly sought after. She has been living the high of an adrenaline filled high life ever since, doing everything that she can to reap the benefit of the chaos that has fallen over the city in which she lives and operates.

Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It seems I have some kind of memory-loss or something. I cannot for the life of me remember the character idea I had, other than it being a vampire. Can't even remember gender or anything. It's most frustrating. :ireful2:
> 
> I will try and sort myself out (this is _really_ weird, I never normally forget things like this!) and get back to you, Scath. This RP looks very interesting indeed and hopefully I will have enough time to commit to it. (And enough brain-cells for some basic memory allocation...!)


No worries mate k:



yoyoyo12365 said:


> Thinking of joining this...
> What do you think of the ability to create small illusions?
> Like making it look like there's a spider when there's not, or making a silver coin look gold.
> Small things, but could always be useful.


Sounds perfectly fine.



Midge913 said:


> Here is my character:
> 
> Real name: Fiona O'Callaghan
> 
> ...


Good to go k:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Scaithan, you haven't answered my question at the end of page 2


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> I have an idea for viewing the future. However it is not going to be anything actually helpful in combat situations and can leave the character feeling nervous and ill. Also it would be random, no way to control the visions. It would tend to be in vague dreams while asleep however when close to the location of major events they would begin to get clearer and more frequent. What do you think?


This would be fine as long as you emphasize the illness and nervousness.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Real Name: Jack Walters

Nationality: British

Alias: Masquerade

Age: 28

Physical Appearance: Jack is tall at 6'2", well muscled, and dashingly handsome. Weighing in at a reasonable 194 pounds. He hasn't been able to cut his hair since the depression set in, and is starting to enjoy the way he looks with it long. He has deep green eyes, and brown hair. Somehow, though, during the day he seems small and meek, almost as if he were scared of his own shadow.

Alias Appearance: Masquerade wears black slacks, dress shoes, a purple dress shirt with a black vest over-top, and a black fedora. Over his face, he wears a black mask that ties in the back, covering all but his eyes, and allowing his hair to flow freely. His eyes are, when interacting with another person, bright orange. Another part of his facade is a straight black cane, with a silver embossed handle.

Equipment: Colt M1911 pistol, flashlight, sword cane, dice, clothes.

Powers: Jack has, for as long as he can remember, been able to create small illusions with his mind. He has, in recent times, been able to harness this to help him become Masquerade. He has found that small illusions are his forte, and the larger it is, the harder it is to maintain. It is impossible for him to sustain anything larger than a rat for more than a moment or two. Small illusions (such as turning his eyes bright orange) are simple for him to create and sustain for up to 2 hours. After sustaining any illusion for its maximum time, he becomes fatigued by the mental stress of it.

Personality: Jack spends his day pretending to be about as shy as a person can be. He actually jumps at his own shadow, and he has no job. He makes himself an unremarkable character, because he knows that he would be killed if anybody were to be discovered him as Masquerade. Nobody would guess by looking at him, but he's not an entirely stable-minded person. The only time that he seems to be truly "normal," is when he becomes Masquerade. He says that Masquerade is his true identity, and that his daily life is all just that, a masquerade.

Alignment: Rogue. When he goes out at night, he steals, he gambles and cheats, and he assaults random persons that he believes may have money. Some nights, he goes out and helps criminals do as they please, if offered a cut. Some nights, he will stop any criminal activity he sees, and take any valuables they had on them. Criminals know to avoid him when they can, but they also know that he can be of great help to them.

Background: Jack was born in Britain, and had a rather good childhood, his family wealthy enough to pay him into private schooling. In school, he was taught swordplay, and it was what he looked forward to every day, and it was the one thing in school that he excelled at. Unfortunately, his grades were very unlike his swordplay, and he was kicked from the school at 15.
The embarrassment was very serious for his family, and they seemed to blame him for everything after he returned home. At the age of 16, he ran away from home. After wandering for months, he was taken in by a group of traveling performers who needed a replacement swordsman for their play.
During his time with the troupe, he honed his skills with a blade, and saved as much money as he could. When he had a very decent amount of money, he went out and purchased a sword of his own. A black cane with a silver embossed handle; with a twist and a click, he drew the straight thin blade.
Eventually, the troupe decided they would take their act to America, where the economy was booming. Jack went with them, enjoying the company of his fellow performers, who had become like a family to him.
Their first few months in America went very well for them, until Black Tuesday.
On that day, they were passing through Dustbowl, Ohio when the depression set in. On that day, they were attacked. People were rioting, and they came upon the troupe. Jack was the only survivor. He watched, helpless, as his friends were beat to death. That day, something snapped within Jack.
He was no longer Jack Walters. He was Masquerade. He pretended by day to be something he was not, and by night he took off his disguise, and became what he is today.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Real Name: Jack Walters
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> ...


You're good to go, as is Santaire who sent me his character in a PM.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What do you think?

Real Name: Connor Finn

Nationality: Irish

Alias Name: Viper

Age: 25

Physical appearance: Tall, thin and hard. Years of hard work have stripped all fat from his body, leaving nothing but solid muscle. However despite this he is nervous and jittery due to his visions. This gives him the appearance of an emaciated youth who is too weak to fight back and often falling ill. All around pathetic. This is not true, at least when he falls into his alias personality. He tends to hunch over and avoid meeting people’s eyes.

Alias appearance: Viper is no mystical body double of Connor Finn, he is simply a state of mind where Connor has begun to receive visions alarmingly often and has accepted their presence. When he does this he is much more defiant and determined. Indeed most people would not recognize him at first sight. He stays in almost the exact same clothes as he was before switching mindset, the only difference being a black mask that hides his face. He tends to straighten his back and begins to gaze people in the eyes rather than avoiding them as he usually does

Equipment: Browning HP pistol, throwing knives and a KA-BAR combat knife. However these are just the weapons he can always be found carrying, due to his succesful gun store he could turn up at your doorstep with anything from a cut down Thompson sub machine gun to an RPG. However he tends to stick with smaller weapons, the largest one he carries being a normal thompson

Powers: Foresight. A power that has been as much a hinder as a help. Most people would give everything they own to possess it, Connor would give everything he owns to be rid of it. It is random and impossible for him to control, the only hint he gets being a faint feeling of nausea just before a vision. The more vague the vision is, the worse he feels when it ends as his mind struggles to decipher the meaning behind it.

Personality: Used to injuries both minor and small. In other words, anything from a sprained ankle to a broken leg is no surprise to him. This give up attitude to pain has left Connor very cynical and insulting, frequently without realising it. He can always be relied upon to give the worst case scenario, simply because that is the one he sees in his visions. This has led to many finding out what he knows and then leaving him behind in fear of his cynical attitude making the rest of their group nervous. He is no stranger to crime; indeed he commits it regularly but anything that causes his visions to go haywire he will stop, no question about it. However immediately after waking he feels ill and nervous and this feeling continues for another few hours, severely hampering his ability to fight.

Alignment: Rogue

Background: Born in Ireland, his early years past swiftly and were forgotten just as quick. His family came to America to find their fortune, they found their death instead. Connor was the only survivor of the raid that killed his family and it was soon after this that his visions started. He lived as a street urchin but every so often something would obscure his view. A man in a Kevlar body suit typing the commands into a bomb. As Connor was driven deeper into the city by boys who had taken a disliking to him his visions began to come much faster and so clear that he could pick out the perspiration on the man’s forehead.

He lived right next to a factory and one night men entered the run down building dragging a large crate. Then, once inside they opened it. Connor got the shock of his life for inside it was the exact same bomb he had seen in his vision, a nuclear bomb. This man was trying to turn Dustbowl into just so much radioactive slop. Born there or not Connor was not going to let that happen. He tried the police, nothing. They just kicked him out into the street and shut the door. He tried everyone he knew but still nothing worked. Then he started his life of crime. He tried one of the most powerful gangs in Dustbowl. They listened, shocked but they listened. Then they sent a group to the factory. Their remains were sent back in a sack. Big mistake!

One of the team had been the gang leader’s son and he called in as many favours as he could in order to send a huge force to the factory. When they arrived the man Connor had seen in his vision was walking towards the nuclear bomb. He glanced up, nodded and the trap was sprung. The gangers were cut down in a huge crossfire and barely any of them survived. A sudden vision had warned Connor and so he had dropped. He crawled to the leader and slipped the 44. Magnum from its holster.

Then he snapped it up and fired. It was the first time he had fired a gun and the shot went wide. Connor unloaded the clip in the right direction and the 6 remaining bullets hurtled forwards. One of them struck the enemy leader in the chest. The high calibre shell went through his armour as if it were parchment. Half his chest missing the man collapsed and Connor fled, taking the Magnum with him. He grew to understand and come to terms with his gift for foresight. People no longer trust him for anything other than information, not that he cares...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I already approved you mate, read my previous post


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this still open? If so I'd like to submit a character.

Name: William 'Bill' Jugson

Nationality: American

Alias: Sinopa

Age: 41

Appearance: Around five foot ten inches tall, Bill has a very weathered face from long term exposure to the elements, dark brown hair, cut short, and green eyes. Usually dressed in a tartan shirt, denim or canvas pants, a long duster coat and sturdy boots, he exudes a very rural impression to anyone who sees him.

Alias Appearance: Sinopa or 'Fox' to anyone not of the Blackfoot clan, is seen to wear a long, reddish-brown greatcoat, his face obscured by a simple black balaclava when not hidden in the shadow of his coat's hood. Eyes hidden behind thick miner's goggles leave none of his facial features showing at all, giving him a grim and impersonal visage. Beneath the coat hides a tanned buckskin war shirt, leather leggings and brown boots. Over his chest, under the coat but over the war shirt are two crossed bandoleers, one of ammo, the other holding several pouches of herbs. The last, but by no means least, addition to the ensemble is a 6 foot staff of gnarled, blackened oak.

Equipment: Colt New Service Revolver with .357 magnum ammunition, flint & tinder, variety of traditional herbs such as feverfew, black cherry roots, willow bark etc. (mostly for mild sedation/quick pain relief), hunting knife, 6 foot staff of 'lightning oak'.

Powers: Animal affinity; the ability to just about understand and make himself understood to most animals, but not outright communicate with them. Bill's powers, such as they are, manifested during his time amongst the people of the Blackfoot clan. Guided by the mystics of the tribe, he was taught of their beliefs of the animal spirits and how the tribe interacted with them. Only spending a short time amongst the tribe, Bill gained merely a kind of affinity with animals after being allowed to take part in a single 'spirit-walk' ritual.

Personality: Bill is an extremely friendly and good-natured man with a predilection towards animals of all kinds. Rough & ready, boisterous and honest, Bill is the typical 'friend to all' at the local bar, he keeps dogs and is always available should you need a favour. As Sinopa, however he puts on a cold, impersonal and unwavering front in pursuit of what he sees as justice. Opening up slowly to any he regards as his allies he occasionally lets some of his normal personality slip through despite his attempts at an emotionless mask.

Alignment: Hero. Sinopa fights against the criminals and abusers of Dustbowl according to the law and his own moral code. He does, however, make no distinction between animals and humans, his beliefs and experiences subconsciously guiding him to treat both as equals, cruelty towards a dog or horse being just as heinous as one against a man in his eyes.

Background: William Jugson was born to unknown parents and raised out on a cattle-farm, where he was abandoned for all of his early life. Employed as a ranch-hand, he lived through the decline and finally the end of the open range. He would probably have spent his life there had the landowner not ordered his pastures extended into the nearby Indian reservation. A great conflict arose and claimed the lives of many on both sides as it escalated. Finally the landowner, afraid that the disturbances would draw the attention of the law, sent Bill in to try and make peace with the tribe. An unfortunate confrontation with a young hunter and a black bear on the way to the tribe left Bill gravely injured and comatose for several days. Taken back to the tribe by the hunter, after the bear had been suitably subdued, Bill was healed of his wounds and eventually came to in the hut of one of the native elders. After explaining the situation and his employer's offer to sue for peace, Bill was brought before the leader of the tribe. The man, after a long debate with his people, asked whether Bill would be willing to learn of their ways, in the hope that a mutual understanding of their peoples would prevent such conflict arising in the future. Bill agreed to be an informal sort of ambassador for what he leaned was the Blackfoot tribe of native americans and began what was meant to be a brief instruction into their ways and beliefs. Bill stayed for longer than he or they anticipated, befriending most of the tribe easily and reluctant to leave. During his time with them he was given a Cherokee name; 'Sinopa', which meant 'fox' and, at the culmination of his time amongst them, was allowed to partake in a sacred 'spirit-walk'. The ritual involved dancing, singing and the smoking of sacred herbs and once completed, left Bill feeling more in tune with nature's creatures than he had thought possible. When he did finally leave the tribe, he was presented with a long, charred staff of oak, carved from a tree felled by lightning and prepared by the chief himself. After leaving the tribe, Bill decided to return to his old home-farm, only to find the land divided up amongst neighbouring landholders, his previous employer having been found guilty of all manner of things such as tax-evasion, smuggling and embezzlement whilst he had been gone. Deciding to move on from the remains of what was once his home, Bill eventually found his way to the vastly unfamiliar city-scape of Dustbowl. Something about the place's seemingly total disregard for law, order or even morals made Bill's own sense of righteousness and morality burn like a fire within him. He decided then and there that if no-one was going to do anything about it then he damn damn well would. Donning his Blackfoot name as a protection against recrimination and revenge-seekers, Sinopa was born. During the day he works as a hired hand for any who pay for his services, whilst at night he stalks the streets, dispensing justice and punishing criminals ignored by the law.

Any issues, changes, rejection, or suggestions on how to better the character, just let us know.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally, a nemesis 

Muahahahahahahahah:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it mate, though I am not sure how much Scathiann will be following historical fact. By 1900's in Ohio there was little to no Native American population, and there were no Indian Reservations.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the positive responses, I deliberately left things such as specific places and times vague in my description as I couldn't find a lot of info on Native American tribes or beliefs. (Unfortunately I have less than 1337 inturnet skillz lol). I figured that, given enough leeway for travelling time etc my guy could have come from a fair distance, hopefully somewhere that might fit the description. Being British I know very little about American history, much less that of any specific state or town so if you've got any suggestions on how I could improve, please let me know.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If he was that picky he'd have spoken to me as soon as my character was up.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

So... We have one hero and four thieving rogues (count might be off, but you get the point)?

If so, this could be very fun....:biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, finals just finished at Uni 

Firedamaged, as for your character, the Blackfeet thing could work. I did a little research and it looks like the Blackfeet were given tithes of land in Montana around 1909 as an effort to break up the tribes and encourage land ownership, so it's possible that, were your character a little younger, he could have been born on one of these farms.

Ultimately however it's up to you  I leave you with this; I'll reply back once you've made a change.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

This RP is still open and looking for recruits!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, it's been a week. Is anyone who's currently in the RP opposed to starting it now and picking up more as we go?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nope, sounds good to me.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

:goodpost: Seconded


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoops, forgot to update character sheet. Won't take too long, in the mean time yeah lets get this ball rolling.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

If you are still Accepting characters, Then I would love to get in on this, always loved the whole super-hero thing.

"Chill out,this will only hurt alot."-Hail.

Real Name: Albert Woodson

Nationality: American

Alias: Hail

Age:28

Physical Appearance: Albert is 5'6 feet tall, with Dark-Green eyes and Dirty-Blond hair he likes let fall down to his neck in a messey manner, he has semi-pale skin, and a scar-running down his left arm he got while fighting a mugger, Albert prefers to keep a his face Clean-shaven.

Alias Appearance: Hail wears a White, Heavy snow-suite with a White Hood covering his hair. Hail also wears a White Gas-mask with Black eye holes and 
the air-tube connected to a opening in his snow-suite. On his hands he wears a pair of leather gloves also dyed White, He also wears a pair of steel-tipped combat boots which-belive it or not-are white

Equipment: Smith & Wesson M1917 revolver, and a Machete, though he only uses the gun aganst multiple opponets or if it is not possible to engage in close-combat. Flash-light, and a note-pad and pencil.

Powers: Albert has the ability to Super-freeze the air around his hands, forming base-ball sized Pieces of Ice in his hands he can throw at criminals or making a {rather fragile} lock-pick. 
The limitations of his power is that he can not use it if there is no water around or no moisture in the air.

Albert got his power when he signed up for a Experimentation program run by a "privately owned organization" in his late teens when he needed to get some quick cash to support his sick mother. He does not know what they did to him, but as soon as they set him down on the table and injected him with a unknown liquid, He felt a sharp pain and was knocked unconscious, and when he woke up, he felt cold-so very cold.

He discovered he had this ability about a week later when he was walking home from visiting his Mother in the Hospital, A mugger grabbed him, threw him into the ally-way, and held him at knife-point, As he felt his fight or flight reflex start to activate, he felt a strange sensation around his hands, as if he was holding two very cold Base-balls in his hands. When he looked down, what he saw shocked both him and the mugger, for there were blocks of ice forming in his hands! This apparently scared the mugger more than Albert, for he ran off, calling him a "Freak."
The only people he has told about his power are his Mother and little sister.

Personality: Albert is a mellow, if occasionally sarcastic young man who works at a ice-cream Factory, making just enough to get by. To his friends, Albert is known as the a peace-maker,trying to end conflicts before they get blown out of proportions.
But when Albert becomes Hail-everything changes- he becomes as cold as the ice he uses, and his hatred of crime escalates to a zealous fury.

Alignment: Hero. Albert has dedicated his life to using his powers to see justice done to the "scum" that prey on the innocent. Although his "Justice" is quite often lethal.

Background: Albert was born and raised in Dustbowl, After his father died fighting in the great war,he was forced to become to the man in the family. The great depression has greatly affected him and his family, causing his little sister {18 years old} to get a job as a factory worker and him to get a job at the Dustbowl Ice-cream factory{though it is slowly going bankrupt} just so they can keep their home.
Albert decided to become Hail after he saw all the crime that had infected his home-town, and he decided to do something about it, becoming Hail at night and looking in to Possible criminals during the day, all so that one day, he might be able to make Dustbowel the place of his childhood again.

But until then, Dustbowl has a new weather forecast. A 100% chance for Hail.

So, hows that? Do I have to change anything?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems fine to me, as long as it doesn't get too much more powerful than that. How fast can he propell those projectiles? My concern is that he could just make razor sharp icicles and headshot baddies to death.

Also, your pun at the end is awesome. Clarify those things and you're a-ok 

Firedamaged, your character is also approved k:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Q.How fast can he throw them?
A. When he throws one of his Ice-balls, It is very much like throwing a Base-Ball{I have been using that comparison alot,havent I?} So it depends on how strong he is. So He can throw them fast enough to knock down a fleeing criminal. 

Don't worry about him spaming range kills with his Ice,{I don't play that way} He prefers to get up close with the Machete.

Does this anser your question?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it does, approved


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awsome! I am ready to start when you are!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Awsome! I am ready to start when you are!


Indeed:goodpost:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Hey, I know this is kind of late but are you still accepting people?


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm very tempted to join this, but I've already got a RP up with me as GM. I've never done a RP before, neither have I played in one thus far. Would it be a bad idea to join this RP and potentially get overwhelmed? Should I just play it safe and only be GM?

Like I said, I've never been in a RP or GMed one before (except for the one I've already got going), so I'm not sure how much effort and time it takes to play.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are concerned about it, I think you may have answered your own question. Only you can know your limits. Participating in multiple RPs takes commitment and time and only you know how much of both you possess.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

We are still accepting people, so feel free to throw up a character!

Other members: the action thread should be up on or before Sunday.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> We are still accepting people, so feel free to throw up a character!
> 
> Other members: the action thread should be up on or before Sunday.


sweet!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Okay he's my character. Looking forward to this.

Real Name: William McCutcheon

Nationality: American

Alias: The Fool

Age: 24

Physical Appearance: Physically he’s a slim man of average height with grey eyes. His auburn hair is shoulder length and unkempt adding to his general dirty and disheveled look. The clothes he wears are shabby and ragged like any typical homeless man. He favors a brown coat with a high collar that he always keeps up and an old red scarf he always wears around his mouth. The scarf hides jagged scars running from the corners of his mouth to his cheeks, giving him the appearance that he’s always smiling.

Alias Appearance: As the Fool he wears a baggy and colorful yet ragged and patched clown costume. The left leg, right side of the chest and arm are covered in a blue and red diamond pattern while the right leg, left arm and chest have yellow and purple strips running down them. On his face is a grinning porcelain mask, above it a jester’s cap. Out of place in the attire is his leather boots, gloves and belt which are more practical than their costume counterparts.

Equipment: a set of throwing knives, lockpick set, a rope and grappling hook all of which hang from his belt.

Powers: None. However due to his childhood in the circus he is a skilled acrobat, actor, knife thrower and lockpick.

Personality: As the Fool he appears much like his namesake, the silly, flamboyant clown. From taunting of his foes to the mocking manner of his heists, seemingly everything he does is over the top. More than few have thought he was a lunatic in mask, never realizing the full scope of his act. His exaggerated persona has been carefully crafted with the intention of distracting and misleading his foes.

When his mask comes off William becomes his true self a quiet and subdued man with a great heart. The scars of his past have made him into a bit of a loner. But despite that he genuinely cares for whom he considers the forgotten majority of America, the people that through no fault of their own are struggling each and every day to feed their families. William believes that if no one else is willing to help them than he will. Those who like him try to help the less fortunate have his respect while those who would mislead and use them for their own gain are among those he hates the most.

However there is an underlying bitterness and anger within him towards the world and the state of it. He no longer respects authority and law enforcement, considering them all either completely corrupt or just indifferent to the suffering people. But it is mobsters that he hates with an absolute passion and on more than a few occasions he has ‘excessively’ beaten mob thugs.

Alignment: Hero—everything the Fool does is not for himself but the poor and homeless. Though he may steal, it’s only from those who deserve it and he never spends it on himself.

Background: William’s family was the owners and performers of the Dancing Faerie Troupe, a traveling circus on the East Coast. While they never made a great deal of money they were happy with their lives. William’s childhood was spent learning the tools of the trade and from an early age he was a part of the show. He tried his hand at many acts in circus but he always loved playing the clown the most. He was never happier than when he was making people laugh.

However that all changed with the Great Depression, audience numbers rapidly dropped and it wasn’t long before the circus was struggling to stay afloat like so many others. Worse unbeknownst to the rest of the family, William’s uncle, the Ringmaster and head of the family had been borrowing money from the New York mob. Eventually he could no long keep his debt collectors at bay and in one bloody night in December 1929 they tracked down the circus and when he couldn’t pay them the mobsters started taking it out on the rest of the family. One thug amused at the clown makeup William had been wearing for a performance earlier that night took a knife to his face, deciding that he should ‘better look the part of the fool’. When it became clear that the circus would not be able to pay their debts the mobsters decided to finish them off and set fire to the circus’s tent to cover their crimes. Somehow William, shot and bloody, managed to drag himself from the fire and find help. But when firefighters arrived it was already too late, his entire family was dead, either killed directly by the mobsters or in the fire they started.

Penniless and homeless William drifted into one of the countless shantytowns erected by the poor. Like so many others he did what he could for money and food, carrying out odd jobs and street performances. During that time he experienced firsthand the abuses the rich inflicted upon the downtrodden, mobsters demanding protection money from the shantytowns, rich men offering hard and difficult work while only paying barely anything in return. Eventually he could no longer stomach these abuses on innocent, hard working people and vowed to do something about it. Donning an old clown outfit he went out into the night, sending several mob thugs to the hospital while stealing from them. The following day he used the money to buy food for the people of his shantytown. It wasn’t much but it was enough for a decent meal. After that if those with the power and the money weren’t going to help those without he would. Every night he would don his costume, becoming the Fool a modern day Robin Hood, protecting the poor and stealing from those would abuse them. Among the poor, tales of his exploits have traveled across the US, making him into a folkhero. To authorities he’s a dangerous thief and vigilante while organized crime groups outright hate him and more than a few mob boss have bounties on him for past offenses.

For months now he has been traveling from America’s great cities, helping those in need whenever he could. Dustbowl is merely the latest in the cities he has been to. Though he’s only been in the city for a week and a half, he has already established a degree of infamy among the local law enforcement and organized crime circles.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

I just said screw it, and am making a villain character. I'll have it posted by the end of the day. Akatsuki13 used some of the same ideas as me, so I'll change mine a bit so we don't look like the exact same character.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright! Anoter hero! So,we have the nature loving Sinopa, The cold and sarcastic Hail, and the Fool, I am senseing the begingings of a epic superhero Trio....

Also,Jerek, glad to see we are getting a Villain, I am excited to see Hail's Possible nemisis...


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, giving this a shot.

Real Name: John Smith (Jason Scott)

Nationality: Canadian

Alias: John Smith

Age: 42

Physical Appearance: Jason's body is heavily scared from several close combat encounters, the most notable being a scar running from his right eye down to the bottom of his right cheek. Jason has long hair that runs down to his shoulder, and a rough beard. His voice is harsh, and he enunciates every word. When speaking to a single person, Jason tends to stare straight at them, scaring mostly everyone who engages him in conversation. Jason mostly wears whatever can be bought at a thrift store, most of the time it's dirty sweat pants and a stained jacket.

Alias Appearance: In costume, John appears in a large trench coat which he leaves open. His face and hair covered by a cloth mask, leaving only his eyes visible. He wears a vest with several pockets under his greatcoat, which he uses for storing all his equipment.

Equipment: Flashlight, Ross Rifle Mark 3B, Dagger, Notepad and Pen.

Powers: None

Personality: John could be called a psychopathic criminal vigilante. He mugs people for money, then sometimes shoots them afterwords if they give him trouble. Jason has great aim with his rifle, so sometimes will even sell his skills as a mercenary, but only if it's for a private customer, as he refuses all jobs offered upon him by large criminal lords. 

John lives on the street, not because he can't afford an apartment, but rather because he doesn't want to be noticed by anyone. More comfortable in the shadows of the city then anywhere else. Even though the darkness is where John lives, he isn't a sneaky type, he would rather combat his problems head on.

Alignment: Villain

Background: John was brought to Dustbowl by his parents who wanted to start a new drug trade. He was raised thinking that this was a legitimate source of income, and did deliveries for his parents as early as ten years old. One night he woke up to shooting, and found both his parents dying. He soon discovered that a competing trade business had wanted to eliminate competition, and that a someone with with special powers had assisted in the murders. 

Although John was a drug trader, he never turned to murder until that day. He went to his fathers weapon stash and pulled out his favorite rifle, then put on his fathers great coat. John managed to escape the house just before the other drug lords set it on fire. Ever since then John has hated all crime except his own, and everyone with powers that were used openly. 

Johns real name was Jason Scott, but he changed it to John Smith after his house was burnt down, leaving him homeless. John has never bought anything that requires an ID check, and lives on the street; he moves around from location to location, fearing the drug lords will try to kill him like they did his parents. He hopes that they thought he died in the fire.

Hope this is okay. Tried to change a bit from what I had before, but I'm not sure how well it mends together.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a question, you say he hates everyone with powers, but what if he doesn't know someone has powers? Genius level intellect is hardly a physically obvious power (or necessarily a 'power', Sherlock Holmes was no super hero), nor is hypnotism, I'm assuming you would work with people if you didn't know they had powers?


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Jackinator said:


> I have a question, you say he hates everyone with powers, but what if he doesn't know someone has powers? Genius level intellect is hardly a physically obvious power (or necessarily a 'power', Sherlock Holmes was no super hero), nor is hypnotism, I'm assuming you would work with people if you didn't know they had powers?


Yes, I should have made that more clear. Although John is paranoid, he still assumes everyone is powerless, unless they use there powers openly. Like The Wraiths power John wouldn't know about, even if in use. However Hails power is obvious, thus John would have a strong dislike for him.

Edited my OP to be more clear.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Them's fighten words!:laugh:

On a serious note, I like the character,It is good Hail finally has a real villian to fight! {Though he might have his hands full with 4 rouges..}


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just when I thought my action thread was ready, you two had to show up :ireful2:

I kid, I kid. Both of you are approved. Nice to see some characters without powers to boot


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you mean finally has a Villain to fight? Don't you mean a Villain finally has a Hero to fight, there's been a Villain in this since before you even joined Heresy


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

And really, if you look at what a lot of us rogues do, you know darn well that you'd have somebody to fight.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

But Janus already has a nemesis, sinopa. They are very different. Destroy the world and save the world don't mix


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Why don't we leave the subject of nemeses to the action thread? Sinopa will probably declare anyone who even looks at a puppy wrongly to be his arch-nemesis, Hail's gonna be freezing ass and taking names in between his punning times and I've just got an image of Deadpool bouncing around in a jester's outfit for the Fool, breaking fourth walls left and right before quipping his enemies into a fury.
Sounds less like the justice league and more like something out of a Lewis Carroll novel and I can't wait.:grin:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright,Alright, I get it! Hail has alot of people to fight!

Also, Firedamaged, I guess you could say {puts on sunglasses} We'll be chillan.

So, The action thread is going to be posted today, right?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Alright,Alright, I get it! Hail has alot of people to fight!
> 
> Also, Firedamaged, I guess you could say {puts on sunglasses} We'll be chillan.
> 
> So, The action thread is going to be posted today, right?


That sir is the last reference to that travesty that was Arnold Schwarzennegar as Mr. Freeze that I am going to allow. Anymore and I shall be smacking you with a tray......


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> That sir is the last reference to that travesty that was Arnold Schwarzennegar as Mr. Freeze that I am going to allow. Anymore and I shall be smacking you with a tray......


Will you hack at his neck with the thin bit until the blood flows across the canteen floor?
:laugh:

And that's hopefully the last reference to an Eddie Izzard joke you'll be hearing from me, otherwise I might not stop.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually I think that was a CSI: Miami reference.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

DING DING! You win! {I was thinking about those terrible puns they make when I was typing that mesage}


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah!

My apologies.... It was a bad pun related to ice.... I made an assumption.

<smacks himself with a tray>


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah, Its fine, Bad puns are my specilty. 

When I am done here, The name Bluemage will be a synonym for facepalm and headshaking.

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Why does everyone steal jokes that I've already stolen. There's no respect in this forum


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

So, How is the Action thread going? I know it will be up today but I just can't wait to start!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to basically rework it a lot since we had two new entrants...first world problems.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The action thread is almost done, but I need a favor of the entrants. I need to know the occupations of each of your characters.

The faster I can get that info, the faster we can get the action thread up!


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well... A beggar. He has nice living arrangements, but what better way to go unnoticed than to act a crazy beggar?


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Casual labourer, odd-jobs-man and general able-body-for-hire. Probably most likely to be on a construction site or working as a handyman.
That do or do you want something more specific, left it open ended so you could do as you see fit with it.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Another poor, homeless guy here living in a shantytown. As for the work, whatever he can get on a day-by-day basis. If he can't find anything he'll go out on a popular street corner and perform for money.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fiona doesn't work she steals, cons, and burgles. She spends most of her time in speak easys or bars conning people out of their money with her abilities.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hail works at a Ice-cream shop {slowly going bankrupt}.He works at the counter.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Connor works as an oracle and earns a small fortune. He also does a small gun trade, famous for geting the gun you want with no hassle due to Connor being able to predict anything that might cut down on his supply, as well as a few burglary jobs for those with the money to pay for his skills


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Anya lives quite comfortably on the royalties from a number of texts published under various pseudonyms, as well as supplementing that income with a slightly more illicit one through various criminal avenues :biggrin:


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

John has no job, he simply steals from civilians at gun point. If they give him trouble while he robs them of everything they have on them, then he shoots them, and continues to steal from there body. However John does all of his robberies in disguise, so as to not give away his face.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to your input, I'm putting the finishing touches on the new action thread 

Should be up by tonight


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

sweet! looking forward to it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's up, gentlemen!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

brilliant start mate! Cant wait to get posting!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that overkill? I mean I have said earlier that he runs a gun store that can get anything the customer wants, is it really that far to go to say that he's got his hands on some explosives.

Edit: Firedamaged, why is a guy so in tune with the environment and that loves animals eating a _cheese burger_? I mean come on.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Is that overkill? I mean I have said earlier that he runs a gun store that can get anything the customer wants, is it really that far to go to say that he's got his hands on some explosives.
> 
> Edit: Firedamaged, why is a guy so in tune with the environment and that loves animals eating a _cheese burger_? I mean come on.


I work with what I've been given, my guess is to better blend in to society. You'll note I've started and will continue to tackle the issues this brings up to the best of my ability. I also didn't mean to have him be a native American, but that's how I've been given it, and that's how I will play it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Firedamaged is correct, the cheeseburger thing is to blend in better. People are going to give him strange looks if he goes to a hamburger joint and doesn't eat meat


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

You know,I just had a Idea for A NPC character,You know,in case we need one...

Name:Liquid Time: Anna Westly:
Sex:Female.
Power:Can slightly Alter her reaction time to make herself Faster then the Average person.
Alignment:Villian.

I don't have much besides that right now, tell me what you think!}


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Any update on those who haven't posted yet?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah, sorry mate. I have been killer busy this week. I will try to have something up in the next day or so. Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

So... Is there going to be an update soon?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Perhaps,I *think* everyone has to post first,but thats just me.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

So who hasn't posted yet besides Jack?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

well,Seeing as to how 6 of us have already posted,Only two are left.{Including Jack.}


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone tried getting in touch with them to see what's wrong?


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack (myself), has already posted. Quite some time ago.
The character who we are waiting for would be Anya.
I understand where the confusion could come from, as I refer to Jack as Masquerade throughout much of the post.

EDIT: I see, now.... Well, Jackinator would still be the only one who has yet to post. (it gets so confusing when you just say Jack.....) :suicide:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

No I was referring to Jackinator, Anya's creator. In this tread I don't use character names, only player's.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well,shall we give them a bit more time before checking on them? They may just be busy and we can give them say...a day of two perhaps?


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I know I am a bit late to the party, but was wondering if I could slide in?

Real Name : Connor Murphy

Nationality: Irish parents, born in the U.S.A.

Alias: Crusher

Age: 33

Physical Appearance: Standing 5'10" and weighing 189 pounds, Connor is of medium build. He has a fair complexion, green eyes, red hair and a full beard.

Alias Appearance: Crusher wears a work shirt with his sleeves rolled, jeans and boots. He wears a bandana around his nose and mouth to conceal his face when dispensing his brand of justice.

Equipment: .38 snub nosed pistol (used very sparingly), club, boot knife

Powers: Hard headed- in a brawl, Crusher is very difficult to knock down.

Personality: Connor is quiet, hard working and honest, all traits he learned from his immigrant family at a very young age. The injustices he saw as a child have not gone unremembered, and when he dons the guise of Crusher, Connor's quiet nature turns into a vindictive, and sometimes violent force for his, some would say, twisted view of justice. Connor generally distrusts police and hates criminals, as he sees them as both equally responsible for his father's death.

Alignment (Hero) Connor uses his powers to "fight the good fight" as he calls it. Connor will wait in the shadows as a robbery occurs, only to fall upon the would be thieves, often beating them within an inch of their lives. Other times, he may sneak into a bootleggers warehouse, setting it ablaze in the night. 

Background: Born to an immigrant family in New York City near the turn of the century, Connor grew up working in his father's butcher shop, often running orders to nearby families. Connor's father, Owen Murphy, was forced to raise Connor alone, as his mother died during childbirth. Connor's father was a good man, loved by the small community he lived in, often giving food away to the less fortunate. Despite his rapport with the community, eventually Owen was threatened by a local gang, wanting a cut of his money. Not being one to be cowed by threats, Owen went about business as usual, until one day he was murdered in broad daylight. Upon returning from his delivery route, Connor found his father, dying in a pool of his own blood.

The butcher shop went to the city, as Connor was but 12 years old when his father passed. Becoming a ward of the state, Connor went from orphanage to orphanage and eventually reform school, often kicked out and transferred for starting fights. Upon his 18th birthday, Connor was released, and made his way out West, hoping to start his own butcher shop. Ending up in Dustbowl, the best Connor could do was manage a job at a meat packing plant in the industrial side of town.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Jackinator is who we're waiting on, correct?

Therizza, I'll take a look at your character when I get home


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think so...

And I like Connor,he seems like the type of hero that would get along with Hail.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe you should send Jackinator a PM stating that if he doesn't respond or post in a couple of days we will continue on without him.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

That seems resonable.:so_happy:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well since Jackinator hasn't responded I think we're going to move ahead. I should have the next update up soonish.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes it was me you were waiting on, I apologise for my lateness but I've had so much on recently it just completely flew my mind. My post should be up momentarily 

Edit: BOOM! Done, apologies for the delay


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted anything in a bit. I was hit by a car last Thursday and I only got out of the hospital this morning. I can't make any promises but I will try to seriously get an update in. For reals this time!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Scathainn said:


> Sorry I haven't posted anything in a bit. I was hit by a car last Thursday and I only got out of the hospital this morning. I can't make any promises but I will try to seriously get an update in. For reals this time!


It's fine man, glad you are okay, geting hit by a few tons of metle going at high speeds can cause quite a bit of damage!{Trust me, I know...}

I await your update patiently.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

pffffft... Getting hit by a car? I do that all the time.

In all seriousness though, don't stress yourself about it. I know what it's like to be injured, and I imagine most of the others here do as well.

A swift recovery to you, sir.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

As a friend of mine used to say; don't sweat the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff.
Focus on getting better, the RP will still be here when you're back at full speed. 
Get well soon, mate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with the others man. Take all the time you need to heal, we will still be here.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> Sorry I haven't posted anything in a bit. I was hit by a car last Thursday and I only got out of the hospital this morning. I can't make any promises but I will try to seriously get an update in. For reals this time!


If you want something done well, do it yourself . First Scathainn, next, the world.

Muahahahahahah, muahahahahah, muahahahahahahahahahahahahah..... ahem

In all seriousness though, get well soon, I look forwards to your update with eagerness and promise to get a reply up promptly this time . I hope your recovery is swift and free from hardship, get well soon dude .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Get over it, its only a car. 

Be thankful it wasn't a plane... (Sounds of jet engine)

:laugh:

Get well soon mate


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the support 

Had to go back into the hospital last week for another four days but I'm cleared to come home for a while. Hopefully all this time in bed will allow for an update by Sunday


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking forward to an update when you feel up to it mate. Most importantly though you need to take care of yourself. Keep healing and get well soon.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey mates. Sorry the Sunday thing didn't go off but unfortunately what little progress I made has been undone.

Turns out my leg, which was broken in the accident, is now infected pretty badly. I've been coming in and out of Swedish for the last couple of weeks and what with that and trying to make up classes I've very little time for writing. I can't promise an update anytime soon but I thought I might at least explain the lack of one 

Cheers mates


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem mate. I will be ready to continue on as soon as you are. Priority one is for you to heal. Well wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang man, first a crash and now an infection? That is really unluckey!

Anyways, this is a very interesting RP that I _will_ wait for, take your time and get better, I'm not going anywhere.

May your recovery be swift.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Scathainn said:


> Hey mates. Sorry the Sunday thing didn't go off but unfortunately what little progress I made has been undone.
> 
> Turns out my leg, which was broken in the accident, is now infected pretty badly. I've been coming in and out of Swedish for the last couple of weeks and what with that and trying to make up classes I've very little time for writing. I can't promise an update anytime soon but I thought I might at least explain the lack of one
> 
> Cheers mates


Haha, the car may not have worked, but now you will die from an infection... :laugh:


In all honesty and seriousness, get well soon.



Or else... (revving of chainsaw)


----------

